# More Dual Sound Calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are 3 different dual sound calls.The 2 closed reeds have different types of reeds at each end. Thanks to Don you can tell by the double and single rings just below the mouthpiece which one to use. The double ring means double stainless reed and the single ring means one reed. Thanks Don.
The one laying down has an open reed and a bite down.
Price is $19 ea. shipped


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome my friend.

You all should check these out, the double call is awesome.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The zebra wood call on far right is SOLD


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

got mine today Ed, they are awesome!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear you like them.
Thanks for your purchase.


----------



## Schaffert27 (Feb 5, 2012)

How much is the double?


----------



## Schaffert27 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry just saw it was $19


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Get 'em while they're hot ! I agree Don, that double is sweet ! Like the sound of both calls but the dual does sing Ed. Thanks again.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like them. Thanks for your purchase it supports my addiction to coyote hunting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No problem Ed. I'm always looking for a good call and from different guys. Helps support the yote hunters all the way around.


----------

